# Ceiling 6.0 Speaker Setup + 1.1 In-Wall (Possibly 7.0 + Regular 0.1) ~ $2000



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

Alright, so I have a bit of a challenge for you guys. I hardly know anything about speakers that go in the ceiling but after much argument, this is what my parents said they want in their living room because they want nothing on the floors. They drilled the holes in the places I told them and basically, I figure the following is what I need...

Ceiling speakers are usually circular and commonly around an 8" diameter so that's what I told them it will most likely be. They now expect that so I hope I wasn't wrong. The front and back two pairs will obviously need to be able to tilt or at least be built already tilted at a predetermined angle. The side pair needs to be facing down as they will practically be right above.

In order for this to work properly, I assumed the center would also have to be a ceiling speaker but they didn't want it; I told them it will sound ridiculous if, for example, there's supposed to be a helicopter flying around you - I tried to explain. Any in-wall speaker that'd go above the TV or one that just mounts on top of it would be a better solution than what they're telling me they want to do. I think I can convince them of that.

Lastly, the subwoofer also must be in-wall. I know that's not very good and this kind of setup is way more expensive but that's why the budget is relatively high for it.

I presume the right way to go about this is up to $400 per ceiling pair, up to $500 for the subwoofer, and $100-$250 for the center. A little more for whichever of those three would be okay, if there's something that'll be found well worth it, relative to whatever is for a little less. If you're wondering about a receiver, we already have one  It's pretty good - a Yamaha.

Suggestions for any part of this setup are really appreciated. Thanks in advance, sincerely. Some more info might be necessary that I didn't think of so please ask if it helps 

EDIT: Even my grandfather understands that a subwoofer shouldn't go inside the wall by any means. There is hope yet. Maybe to make things a bit easier, an appropriate regular sub can be searched for instead. Also, we're working under the assumption that the center speaker is also in-ceiling. I know that's wrong but nothing I can do for now. 

-David


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Ceiling 6.0 Speaker Setup + 1.1 In-Wall ~ $2000*

Your front 3 should be inwalls if possible. Having a center channel low and the left and right high is going to sound really messed up. In-Ceiling for the surrounds isn't ideal, but should work.

I like the Aperion In-walls, but I haven't heard a lot. Maybe some other folks can chime in. If your parents aren't too discerning, you might be better off just going low-cost from monoprice or something similar.


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Ceiling 6.0 Speaker Setup + 1.1 In-Wall ~ $2000*



eugovector said:


> Your front 3 should be inwalls if possible. Having a center channel low and the left and right high is going to sound really messed up. In-Ceiling for the surrounds isn't ideal, but should work.
> 
> I like the Aperion In-walls, but I haven't heard a lot. Maybe some other folks can chime in. If your parents aren't too discerning, you might be better off just going low-cost from monoprice or something similar.


Well, if the front three are in-wall, and the side and back speakers are in-ceiling, that would also sound screwed up. I convinced them to do the front speakers in-ceiling also. I didn't realize they'd get the idea for the center not to be in there. I thought that would be obvious. That way, only one is screwed up and can possibly be fixed later.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Ceiling 6.0 Speaker Setup + 1.1 In-Wall ~ $2000*

It won't be so bad, you're surround are supposed to be higher than your fronts anyway. Fronts at ear level, surrounds 2-3 feet above earlevel.


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Ceiling 6.0 Speaker Setup + 1.1 In-Wall ~ $2000*



eugovector said:


> It won't be so bad, you're surround are supposed to be higher than your fronts anyway. Fronts at ear level, surrounds 2-3 feet above earlevel.


Yeah, but like, not practically coming from straight down from completely different types of speakers. I try to imagine a sound traveling around and how it would change angles and, possibly more importantly, how the sound itself (the tone) would change considering how radically different the speakers would be.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Ceiling 6.0 Speaker Setup + 1.1 In-Wall ~ $2000*

Keep in mind that 90% of your sound is coming from the front speakers, and almost 100% of the center speaker is tied to what happening on the screen. Also, we can close our eye and pinpoint the location of a sound in front of us very well, but not behind us. you don't want your eyes seeing lips moving on the screen, and your ears hearing them 5 feet above.

At the risk of overstating it, it is CRITICAL that you get your front, center, and right channels as close to ear level as possible.


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Ceiling 6.0 Speaker Setup + 1.1 In-Wall ~ $2000*



eugovector said:


> Keep in mind that 90% of your sound is coming from the front speakers, and almost 100% of the center speaker is tied to what happening on the screen. Also, we can close our eye and pinpoint the location of a sound in front of us very well, but not behind us. you don't want your eyes seeing lips moving on the screen, and your ears hearing them 5 feet above.
> 
> At the risk of overstating it, it is CRITICAL that you get your front, center, and right channels as close to ear level as possible.


So.. Having the front three at ear level with the rest on the ceiling you think is better than all in the ceiling with the front ones being a bit more powerful? That's how it is in movie theaters isn't it?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Ceiling 6.0 Speaker Setup + 1.1 In-Wall ~ $2000*

Well, it's close to how it is in the movie theaters. The fronts don't necessarily have to be more "powerful" as all channels should be capable of producing the same sound pressure levels. most people do prefer a larger speaker capable of producing a wider frequency range in the front, though. Ideally, all speakers would be able to reproduce frequencies of 80hz, but often the rear channels compromise frequency response for smaller size.


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

Even my grandfather understands that a subwoofer shouldn't go inside the wall by any means. There is hope yet. Maybe to make things a bit easier, an appropriate regular sub can be searched for instead.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello Typhoon,
I have setup several systems using front in-walls and the side and rear surrounds in-ceiling. It works fine. It is better than having all in-ceiling. The only all-in-ceiling speakers I have heard that did a really good job were by a company called Triad and I think they were about $600 each. 
Many companies now have in-ceiling surround bi-pole or di-pole speakers that shoot sound towards the front and back of the room, instead of directly over you. I think that is your best option for the side surrounds, especially if they are placed almost directly above the listening postion. 
The best I have found so far are from Atlantic Technology:
http://atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=66
They might be out of your price range but a local dealer might be able to find a demo pair or something for you. 
You could use these for the fronts.
http://www.atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=147
And for the rear surrounds, you could save some money and use these:
http://atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=65

Matteo


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

Matteo said:


> Hello Typhoon,
> I have setup several systems using front in-walls and the side and rear surrounds in-ceiling. It works fine. It is better than having all in-ceiling. The only all-in-ceiling speakers I have heard that did a really good job were by a company called Triad and I think they were about $600 each.
> Many companies now have in-ceiling surround bi-pole or di-pole speakers that shoot sound towards the front and back of the room, instead of directly over you. I think that is your best option for the side surrounds, especially if they are placed almost directly above the listening postion.
> The best I have found so far are from Atlantic Technology:
> ...


I understand the necessity of in-wall front speakers with this budget now. I say in-wall because that's apparently the only other thing acceptable. But, the fronts are a bit too much money and to be honest, I'm really not liking this brand for some reason. I think that's the first time I said that for any suggestion I've ever gotten. You seem to have some insight though. Might you have any other recommendations?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

> Matteo wrote:
> Hello Typhoon,
> I have setup several systems using front in-walls and the side and rear surrounds in-ceiling. It works fine. It is better than having all in-ceiling. The only all-in-ceiling speakers I have heard that did a really good job were by a company called Triad and I think they were about $600 each.
> Many companies now have in-ceiling surround bi-pole or di-pole speakers that shoot sound towards the front and back of the room, instead of directly over you. I think that is your best option for the side surrounds, especially if they are placed almost directly above the listening postion.
> ...



I have heard very good things regarding AT speakers. I have not heard them myself but people I trust have told me they are one of the top brands for inwall speakers. You might want to at least take a listen.  

Matt


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

mdrake said:


> I have heard very good things regarding AT speakers. I have not heard them myself but people I trust have told me they are one of the top brands for inwall speakers. You might want to at least take a listen.
> 
> Matt


I'll check 'em out again. Maybe I was incorrectly thrown off by an unimportant detail. Thanks.


----------

